# Wabi kusa attempt



## tim (2 Jun 2013)

Insipired by this
YouTube
Started with DIY substrate ball 




Colombo flora base wrapped in a cut up wash bag for baby clothes
Some tana sand and petrified wood and a few Plants later ( no pics men can't multitask  )



Spraying twice a day at the moment with ro water shouldn't need ferts as florabase is nutrient rich
Not sure how it'll go but maybe add a few shrimp if it takes well and a glass cover to get rid of the cling film
Will try and keep progress updated.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## dean (3 Jun 2013)

Which plants have you used


----------



## tim (3 Jun 2013)

dean said:


> Which plants have you used


Hi dean, so far rotala rotundifolia, staurogyne, hydro tripartita, ludwigia repens, crypt wendtii brown, glosso, pogostemon helfri, want to add some peacock moss Anubis bonsai and maybe some juncus repens.


----------



## tim (11 Jun 2013)

Just over a week and things growing well  some of the submersed leaves melting but new growth showing still in two minds wether to add any shrimp or not.


----------



## sa80mark (11 Jun 2013)

Looking great tim, what lighting arw you using ?


----------



## tim (11 Jun 2013)

Thanks mark, using this light suspended about 2 ft above the tank 
 NEW T5 T8 Aquarium Fish Tank Overhead light Lamp Lighting Coral Plant Ornament | eBay
The three 8wt5 version


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Jun 2013)

How have you gone about suspending the unit?


----------



## tim (11 Jun 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> How have you gone about suspending the unit?


Just used wardrobe rail from wickes, rail brackets, and a 90 degree elbow from wickes.
Looks like this


----------



## tim (27 Jul 2013)

Had to take this down to make way for another project, it's new home is an old fluval spec with the filter chamber removed sat on my old fluval edge stand for lighting may need a heat mat if I want to keep it going longer term the LEDs don't seem to create as much heat.



Added a little bolbitus and a fern I found growing out of a derelict pub where the gutter was leaking so I assume it likes its feet wet so to speak


----------



## sa80mark (27 Jul 2013)

Very nice mate, is that anubias I see ? Wanting to have anubias in my wabi but read mixed storys of success with it, have you got the roots submerged ?


----------



## tim (27 Jul 2013)

Hi mark, yes there's anubias in there it did ok in the other tank with its roots in the water I kept it covered though so must have been the humidity, it may struggle now under the LEDs ill keep you posted.


----------



## tim (6 Aug 2013)

Not a great shot  



Everything seems to be settling into its new home, apart from the fern and bolbitus may come up with something else for the left just kept covered haven't opened or sprayed since it moved, lights on for 14 hours a day.


----------



## Gill (7 Aug 2013)

Really Loving this little wabi


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Sep 2013)

Hello tim, Love your Wabi-Kusa I love Growing  W-K too  They look good plus you learn so much about growing plants at the same time  Regards Roy


----------



## tim (22 Sep 2013)

Hi Roy, thanks  it was a nice little experiment with the emersed growing, taken the tank down for the winter now but I am planning a larger wabi for next spring.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Sep 2013)

Hi tim, Ho well its that time of year now  There's always next year Lots to think about and lots to read up on Looking forward to seeing your next W-K Experiment  Regards Roy


----------

